# Verschiedene Larven - oder so ;)



## Dachfrosch (23. Mai 2010)

Heute hab ich mal "Inventur" in meinen Minis gemacht - kann mir jemand helfen und sagen, was ich da alles beherberge? Leider hat nicht jeder der Bewohner still gehalten.....


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verschiedene Larven - oder so *

Servus Suni

Bild 2,3 & 5 ... würde ich als Libellenlarven "entlarven" ...

Der Rest ... 

Wird sich sicher noch ein Spezi dazu melden :beten


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verschiedene Larven - oder so *

Drei ist ja schon mal was, danke!


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verschiedene Larven - oder so *

Also bei 1 würd ich sagen, dass es auch eine Kleinlibellenlarve ist. Aber wo sind die Kiemen?? Abgebrochen?
6 ist sicher eine Süßwassermilbe (keine Larve)
7, 8 und 9 sind ziemlich sicher versch. Hüpferling-Arten (aber ein Bein abhacken lassen würd ich mir für diese Aussage nicht *ggg*)
10 sieht nach einem sehr kleinen __ Regenwurm aus ¿ (Ironie)


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verschiedene Larven - oder so *

Wenn die Kiemen abbrechen, würde das Tier dann nicht sterben? :shock 
Hüpferling klingt nett, das gefällt mir, das muss ich gleich mal googeln. 
Und das letzte ein __ Regenwurm? Leben die nicht nur an Land? *planlos*
Danke dir auf jeden Fall!

_Meine Freundin Edith hat gerade herausgefunden, dass Milben Spinnentiere sind *iiiiiiiiiih* und mit Vorliebe Hüpferlinge verspeisen!!! Oh nein!!! _


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verschiedene Larven - oder so *

Ja, Regenwürmer leben normalerweise an Land, aber in meinem Teich sind auch hin und wieder welche. Kriechen wahrscheinlich unabsichtlich rein und können doch erstaunlich lang unter Wasser am Leben bleiben. Meine Molchis lieben diese Delikatesse jedenfalls  hab schon mal beobachtet, wie 9 Molchis sich um einen Wurm gezankt haben. Das war ein Kuddelmuddel 
Ich denk, dass __ Libellen schon sterben, wenn die Kiemen abbrechen, aber vermutlich können sie ohne zu atmen ebenso lang wieder __ Regenwurm überleben :? Vielleicht gibts aber auch eine Art, die die Kiemen nicht hinten hat??? Der Rest dieser Larve schaut jedenfalls genauso aus wie eine Libellenlarve. 
Wie hast du denn die Hüpferlinge fotografiert? Die sind ja nur 1mm groß. Ist das eine Makroaufnahme? Oder sind das doch andere Viecherl...von denen gibts auch verschiedene Arten (übrigens anderer Name für Hüpferling ist Ruderfußkrebs, klingt gleich gar nicht mehr so nett, oder?  )

Übrigens seh ich grad in meinem schlauen Buch ("Was lebt im Wassertropfen", Kosmos naturführer), dass es Wasserregenwürmer gibt!! Ahaaa!! Das erklärt alles. Aber deiner könnte natürlich auch ein anderer Wurm sein, ich hab nur mal auf Regenwurm getippt, diesen Ring hat er ja eigentlich nicht wirklich, aber den sieht man bei Jungtieren vielleicht auch noch nicht so gut...


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verschiedene Larven - oder so *

Hm, jetzt hab ich nochmal genauer in der Vergrößerung geschaut, auf Bild 1 kann man aber auch keine Flügelanlagen entdecken, was bei Libellenlarven sein müsste. Und im Libellenführer hab ich auch keine Art gefunden, die keine Kiemen hinten hat. Das muss dann doch was anderes sein. Na, vielleicht meldet sich noch wer,  der´s weiß. Tät mich jetzt auch interessieren


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verschiedene Larven - oder so *



danyvet schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn die Hüpferlinge fotografiert? Die sind ja nur 1mm groß. Ist das eine Makroaufnahme?



Meine sind ca 4-5mm groß. Ich gieße sie mit etwas Wasser in eine flache weiße Schale und mach dann mit der Makrofunktion ungefähr 200 Bilder  bis eines halbwegs scharf ist. Die Biester sind ja sowas von flink! 



danyvet schrieb:


> Und im Libellenführer hab ich auch keine Art gefunden, die keine Kiemen hinten hat. Das muss dann doch was anderes sein. Na, vielleicht meldet sich noch wer, der´s weiß. Tät mich jetzt auch interessieren


Sonst müssen wir warten, was draus wird  (wenn ich es dann wiederfinde!)


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verschiedene Larven - oder so *

echt? sooo groß? hmmm, da müsst ich jetzt wieder mein schlaues Buch befragen, aber ich mag nimmer aufstehen (lieg schon im Bett  ) ob das nicht doch andere Tierchens sind?
Haaaalllooooo, wo sind denn die ganzen Wissenden hier im Forum? Wir brauchen eure Hiiiilfeee!!!


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verschiedene Larven - oder so *

4mm ist doch nicht groß, sind ja eh Winzlinge!  Aber vielleicht wachsen sie noch! (wenn sie nicht vorher die böse Wassermilbe auffrißt :evil)


----------



## elkop (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verschiedene Larven - oder so *

hallo ihr,
ich häng mich da rein. habe heute im teich etwas gesehen, was ich nicht einordnen kann, allerdings konnte ich es leider auch nicht fotografieren. aber ich versuchs mit beschreiben, vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine idee:
ich denke es ist irgend eine larve. ca. 1,5 cm lang, farbe wie dunkler milchkaffee. der hinterleib zeigte zwei kurze spitzelchen, gegen den kopf zu wird das ding etwas dicker, der kopf ist dann rundlich. ob da vorne fühler oder sowas dran sind, konnte ich nicht sehen. beine auch nicht. das ganze konnte nicht gut schwimmen, bewegte sich wackelnd hin und her, wollte an der teichwand nach oben wackeln, schaffte es aber nicht wirklich. bei der wackelbewegung knickte das tier etwa in der mitte stark ab.

ich weiß, die beschreibung ist unmöglich, auch weil ich das tier nicht sehr gut gesehen habe, aber die wackelbewegung kam mir sehr ungewöhnlich vor. vielleicht hat jemand eine idee.


----------



## steinteich (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verschiedene Larven - oder so *

Hallo Suni,

dann werd ich auch mal versuchen:
1. Vom Körperbau, den Antennen sollte es eine Kleinlibellenlarve sein, Wenn michnicht alles täuscht, fehlt auch ein Bein. Die Larve ist also schon in Mitleidenschaft, so dass es auch nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass auch die Schwanzblättchen nicht mehr vorhanden sind.
2. Da muss ich auch passen: Von den Antennen (deutlich kürzer als Beine) und der Kopfform her eine Kleinlibellenlarve. Allerdings scheinen es mir eindeutig zwei Schwanzfortsätze, was gegen __ Libellen- und Eintagsfliegenlarven spricht, sondern eher für eine Steinfliegenlarve, genauso wie das Fehlen von Kiemenblättern an den Segmenten. Für eine Steinfliegenlarve sind die Schwanzfortsätze und die Antennen aber eigentlich zu kurz, auch sind keine Flügelscheiden zu sehen.
3. Kleinlibellenlarve, vielleicht Binsenjungfer?
4. sieht einer (Stech?)mückenlarve ähnlich
5. vom Kopf und Körper her auch Kleinlibellenlarve. Dazu müssten die "Schwanzfortsätze" allerdings blattförmig sein. Bei faden- bzw. federförmigen Fortsätzen käme auchEintagsfliegenlarve in Betracht. Gibt das Foto leider nicht genau her.
6. Dany hat zwar "sicher" auf Milbe gesetzt, ich würde allerdings mal bei Krebsen nachgucken. Wenn Schale vorhanden dann Muschelkrebs (Ostracoda), ohne Schale eher Richtung Wasserflöhe. Ist auf dem Foto nicht so ganz zu erkennen.
7. Wie Dany schon vermutete Hüperling (Copepoda)
8. und 9. Hast Du zwar toll fotografiert, für eine exakte Bestimmung immer noch sehr klein. Ich tippe nach dem Foto und dem eindeutig erkennbarem Auge auf Wasserfloh
10. Es gibt zwar auch im Wasser lebende __ Würmer, die aussehen wie Regenwürmer (z.B. Gattung Eiseniella) aber in diese Fall würde ich mal den Tipp wagen: Tubifex

Hoffe, es sind Hinweise dabei. Vielleicht kannst Du an an Hand der Hinweise und der Erinnerung, wie die Tierchen in Natur ausgesehen haben, etwas genauer identifizieren.

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verschiedene Larven - oder so *

Hallo Christian!

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort! 

Ja, der Larve auf dem 1. Foto fehlt ein Beinchen, das ist mir auch erst am Foto aufgefallen. Sie war aber lebhaft und hat nicht irgendwie "verletzt" ausgesehen.
Die zweite Larve war größer als die erste, ich würde sagen so ca 1,5 cm und hat sich recht bedächtig bewegt.
Zu 4: Stechmückenlarven hatte ich letzten Sommer sehr viele, die waren aber alle viel kleiner. Dieses "Ding" hat sich auch anders fortbewegt, so Stechmückenlarven schießen ja immer mit dem Hinterteil zur Oberfläche und tauchen dann sofort wieder ab - das hier ist ganz normal geschwommen.
Die Milbe oder der Wasserfloh war rot - hilft das was?
Und Tubifex wird stimmen, den hab ich mir in Google angesehen, genau so schaut meiner aus. 

Ich bin dann hat weiter gespannt, ob __ Libellen oder __ Fliegen aus meinen Larven werden (Libellen wären mir aber schon lieber!! *g*)


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verschiedene Larven - oder so *



elkop schrieb:


> ich denke es ist irgend eine larve. ca. 1,5 cm lang, farbe wie dunkler milchkaffee. der hinterleib zeigte zwei kurze spitzelchen, gegen den kopf zu wird das ding etwas dicker, der kopf ist dann rundlich. ob da vorne fühler oder sowas dran sind, konnte ich nicht sehen. beine auch nicht. das ganze konnte nicht gut schwimmen, bewegte sich wackelnd hin und her, wollte an der teichwand nach oben wackeln, schaffte es aber nicht wirklich. bei der wackelbewegung knickte das tier etwa in der mitte stark ab.



Wie mein Tier auf dem zweiten Foto sah es nicht aus? Das hat sich auch seltsam bewegt!


----------



## elkop (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verschiedene Larven - oder so *

nein suni,
ich konnte keine, und wenn, dann nur winzige beinchen ausmachen.


----------



## Dachfrosch (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verschiedene Larven - oder so *

*brrrrr* und *schauder* hab gestern zwei Becher Wasser vom Badeteich in meiner Nähe geholt und dabei versehentlich ein *grusel* RIESENTIER gefangen (und wieder zurückgeschüttet) - nach ausgiebiger Rechereche hab ich es als __ Stabwanze identifiziert - was für ein schauerliches Monster! shock: - sowas darf nicht in meinem Teich auftauchen!! :shock


----------

